# Old People Racing



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 12, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5EwZmPLrhI

Tell me that is not a disater waiting to happen........


----------



## foxfire (Apr 12, 2010)

hmm...., could add a whole new meaning to racing road rage. I can see it now, canes flying as they round a corner. 
Yeah that could get a little hairy. ^_^






And I thought I was the only one that loved to race in a wheelchair.............


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 12, 2010)

Oh, you shold have seen my partner and trainee one day. About a year ago, we were sitting up at the ER while I was finishing paperwork. About hlafway through, my partner and our trainee disappeared. I later found them racing wheelchairs in a back halway. :wacko: They were really going at it.


----------



## katja (Apr 13, 2010)

wow,,   

My grandmother used to race her friend in a weelchair back in the day,, lol ,,  she ran over my foot with hers (electric weelchair)  lol

I like their reactions at the end of the video,,  ^_^


----------



## firetender (Apr 13, 2010)

...and, they are feeling the wind in their hair, the sensation of speeding along, and the joy of beating their opponent one more time before they die. That's something worth living one more day for, isn't it?

I believe Yoko's husband said it best; "Whatever gets you through the night, it's all right, it's all right." I hope you have many things to keep life worth living one more day.


----------



## MidwestFF (Apr 13, 2010)

If or should I say when something happens at one of these get togethers I would love to see the result of mud flinging between the promoters, insurance companies, and the attorneys. I bet the insurance company would still call it racing and disallow the claim even though a able bodied adult should be able to walk faster than these scooters will drive. I'm surprised the participants aren't made to have roll cages, helmets and padding to participate.


----------



## Veneficus (Apr 13, 2010)

Is that Jon's next event?



sorry couldn't resist.


----------



## xgpt (Apr 13, 2010)

I literally just laughed until I felt like I was suffocating...


That was the best thing I've seen all week.


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 13, 2010)

*Hey I resemble that remark (title)*

Actually we don't race at Bedrock EMS. It make  our feet hurt to put on the brakes.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 14, 2010)

mycrofft said:


> Actually we don't race at Bedrock EMS. It make our feet hurt to put on the brakes.


 
"Mycrofft, meet the Mycrofft, from a modern, stone age agency. In the town of Bedrock, they are true EMS history."


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 14, 2010)

*And sometimes they crash and burn*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipLHOe6c4Is


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 15, 2010)

mycrofft said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipLHOe6c4Is


 
Wow. That should not be funny. What the heck kind of movie is that from.


----------



## Veneficus (Apr 15, 2010)

that's from a movie?

I thought it was a person from a nursing home or hospital patient who wheeled themselves outside to smoke with their portable oxygen?


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 15, 2010)

*From "Hannibal" (as in Lecter)*

Elvis after a smoke break at the home for missing celebrities.

Neat "gag", more complex than one would think I imagine.


----------

